# Rattie Tattie Rescue- Lots of rats needing homes!



## Risika57

Hey everyone. Stephanie here. We are getting more surrender forms in than ever, and we are full up. We have almost 30 rats needing adoptions, and then 20 on a waiting list. We are looking into seeing if anyone in other states would be interested in adopting from us, and perhaps doing a long train. We have males, females, young, old, and inbetween. Different personalities, and groups. A few single rats. Please check out our website to see our adoption application and our available ratties.

I am so shocked about how many people in my area are surrendering. We have one group of 7 pew girls on the waiting list, another group of 10 seven month old rats on the waiting list, and then all the ones who we have in house. We personally can drive up to 3 hours in any direction from Cincinnati, and Dayton, OH, and can also get rats to Cleveland, OH.

Website: www.rattietattierescue.com

ETA: alright, that link isnt working currently. (Changing domain servers) so please click HERE: https://sites.google.com/site/rattietattierescue/


----------



## Risika57

We have someone who is willing to drive rats on this route at the end of August/beginning of September: 

Starting out in West Virginia, and going to: Charlotte, NC; Columbia, SC; Savannah, GA; Jacksonville, FL; West Palm Beach, FL; and I'll be going to Delray Beach, which is only about 15 minutes north of Ft. Lauderdale and less than an hour from Miami. Lots of room in my SUV.


----------



## fluffy470

Hi Is Arianne on the rat forums? I think this is the same Rattie tattie Rescue as I got my three boys from. Just curious. I know its comepletly off topic and you can delete my question once its answered thanks


----------



## Hannahprettyinpunk

I'm adopting two females at the end of the month, and have already adopted two males from there. its a great rescue!


----------



## Mrm911

Going today to look at some!


----------

